# New Owner!?!?



## musiclovingirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi. I hope I am posting this in the correct place. I recently got a female hedgehog, she is suppose to be a little over a year old. I am not sure if she is from a breeder or pet store. She was given to me by someone who had owned her for about a year. 

When I got her, they brought her to me in a cat carrier. They got her out, they used a towel to pick her up and didn't touch her at all. I brought her home, I put her in her large cage and she has pretty much been there ever since. I have had some experience with hedgehogs but never owned one. Years ago I worked in a pet store and they had one, it was my favorite animal in the store and it would allow me to pick it up no problem. I have read online about putting something that smells like you in the cage, so I did that but everytime I speak to her, go near her, feed her, anytime I do pretty much anything near her she freaks out. She has also been scratching some, like a dog does. I talked to some friends who own or have owned Hedgehogs and they all said she will warm up to me and that it sounds like she wasn't handled much. They do no have an ideas about the scratching, so if anyone has any ideas that would be great. 
Also what can I do to make her more comfortable in her new home and warm up to me more?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Edit * Was Completely Speed Reading Incorrectly. hahaha


As for the scratching like a dog, some hogs just do this and some might have mites. I would think the two scratches would look different (i.e. probably one is more "aggressive" than the other). My adult hog does this "dog like" scratching and it is only an occasional behaviour.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If she's scratching herself quite a bit it could be mites. But they do it occasionally just because it feels good. Any quills falling off? 

What kind of bedding does she have? 

How long have you had her? It can take awhile for them to warm up to a person. I am working with one right now and so far I've just tried to be consistent with taking him out in a blanket and talking to him for a bit each night. 

Others will have input as well, I'm sure.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi. 

What you need to do--in my opinion--is just take it slow with your new girl. She may freak out a little bit, but it is probably because she is in a new place with new people. Give her time, and take her out for a little bit, just laying her either on a blanket/towel on the floor or on your lap. You don't need to pat her if she gets upset, just sit there and let her get to know you. You could also try giving her meal worms when you get her out as they are treats and so she could begin to associate you with something good. 

The scratching, my hedgehog does that too sometimes. Your girl might just be itchy. You can check if they are mites, but yeah, hedgehogs do occasionally scratch just because. Mine used to do it a lot at night which I thought was weird, but everything seems to be fine so..... 

Hope things are gonna go well with your girl. Just be patient and don't try too much at a time. Take it slow with her and it will all work out! =)


----------



## musiclovingirl (Dec 1, 2009)

I just want to make sure that she is comfortable and happy. I worried that she might not be warming up at a normal speed. I have had her only 2 weeks, so maybe it is a normal speed. As for the scratching it is an every once in a while, few scratches with her hind leg. I haven't seen any quills come of. I have her on white pine shavings, that is what I was told to use. I will try getting her out with a towel/blanket every day and treat her with meal worms.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

really, don't worry about her rate of warming up. Each hedgehog is different and I know owners who have had their hedgehog for a year already and they are still working on the bonding process. You will make progress, for sure, but don't worry about how long it is taking. Just enjoy the little triumphs and you'll notice that the time is passing in no time at all.


----------



## sunshinequill (Dec 1, 2009)

Some hedgies are naturally more huffy than others. If this little one hasn't been held for a while before coming to you, it may take her a lot of time to socialize. I would suggest being consistent with the time of day you hold her, and make sure you hold her every day. give her mealies when you hold her, and then put a couple in her cage at night when she is out and awake, so she can see that it's you who's giving her the treats. I would try stroking her gently from her head back to her rump if it doesn't freak her out even more. Also, don't hold her for loooong periods of time. Make them short at first, (like 5 min.) and then increase the time as you go on. Each hedgie is different and so it may take her a while to warm up.

Good luck!

Helen Justis
http://www.sunshinequillhedgehogs.com


----------

